# Guarded Code & Netbeans



## xyz23 (29. Jan 2006)

Weiss jemanden wie ich dieser dämlichen Netbeans IDE ihren blöden Guarded Code wegnehmen kann ... möchte nicht jedes mal da durch 10000 Menuepunkte klettern um nen Buttonaufruf zu ändern ... 

PS : Bitte nicht so kommentare wie nimm doch Eclipse ... Ich werde zu Netbeans gezwungen :'(


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jan 2006)

Kann man meines Wissens nicht, weil der Code, welcher von der IDE generiert wird, irgendwo als XML gespeichert wird. Welche 10000 Menüaufrufe sind denn das, die du durchführst, um zu deinem Ziel zu gelangen?
Vielleicht hilft auch das: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=25128


----------



## André Uhres (30. Jan 2006)

g-sus23 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... möchte nicht jedes mal da durch 10000 Menuepunkte klettern um nen Buttonaufruf zu ändern ...


Im "Design" Modus brauchste nur auf den Button zu klicken und schon kannste alle möglichen Properties, Events und Codes ändern. Einfacher kann man es dir wohl kaum machen  :wink:


----------



## xyz23 (30. Jan 2006)

fürchterliche IDE ... 

Naja , danke für die Tipps  Ich find sowas grausam, irgendwas nicht direkt editieren zu können ...

Ich hasse sonen klick & play shit :/


----------



## André Uhres (30. Jan 2006)

Ich glaube du hast da etwas falsch verstanden. Du kannst ja alles editieren. Und noch direkter und schneller als im "Design" Modus geht's wohl kaum. Du musst es nur richtig machen und schon funktioniert es ganz toll  :wink:


----------



## xyz23 (30. Jan 2006)

naja, also zum beispiel hab ich gerade ne Menge an Komponenten die sich von Swing Objekten ableiten und davon hält der tolle designer nicht so viel, also wenn ich aus Faulheit nen Jpanel platziere und dann nur Aufruf in meine Komponente ändern will ...  

aber egal der generiert den Code normal, also ist alles im Quelltext vorhanden, arbeite jetzt wieder von zu Hause mit Eclipse  

finds trotzdem ne Frechheit jemanden zu zwingen sonen blöden Eigenschaftsinspektor zu nehmen, ne gute IDE sollte eigentlich alle Möglichkeiten offen lassen,  kann man vielleicht nicht verstehen , aber ich sehs so


----------



## André Uhres (31. Jan 2006)

g-sus23 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja, also zum beispiel hab ich gerade ne Menge an Komponenten die sich von Swing Objekten ableiten und davon hält der tolle designer nicht so viel, also wenn ich aus Faulheit nen Jpanel platziere und dann nur Aufruf in meine Komponente ändern will ...


Für NetBeans kein Proplem, man muss es nur richtig machen :wink: 



			
				g-sus23 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber egal der generiert den Code normal, also ist alles im Quelltext vorhanden, arbeite jetzt wieder von zu Hause mit Eclipse


Für NetBeans kein Problem :wink: 



			
				g-sus23 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> finds trotzdem ne Frechheit jemanden zu zwingen sonen blöden Eigenschaftsinspektor zu nehmen, ne gute IDE sollte eigentlich alle Möglichkeiten offen lassen,  kann man vielleicht nicht verstehen , aber ich sehs so


NetBeans zwingt dich zu nichts und läßt alle Möglichkeiten offen. Du musst es nur richtig machen :wink:

PS: Ich kann deine Reaktion trotzdem verstehen. 
Wenn ich zu einer IDE gezwungen würde die ich nicht kenne, 
dann würde ich auch schlecht über sie reden (zumindest am Anfang).

PS 2: Tipp: Um NetBeans besser kennen zu lernen, kannst du ihn ja bei dir zu Hause installieren


----------



## bronks (31. Jan 2006)

Andre_Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... PS 2: Tipp: Um NetBeans besser kennen zu lernen, kannst du ihn ja bei dir zu Hause installieren


Ich frage immer: Anleitung gelesen?

Auf www.netbeans.org gibt es einige Tuts, die man in wenigen Stunden durch hat. Interessant sind nie die Spezialitäten einer neuen IDE sondern die oberflächlichen Selbtverständlichkeiten.

Insgesamt geht es immer nur um Java. Man muß nur den erzeugten Code verstehen, wenn man selbst keine Lust zum Coden hat.

Es gibt Leute, die können mit fremden Autos nicht fahren. Diese nenne ich: Schlechte Autofahrer ...


----------

